# pourvoir (à) qqch / pourvoir qqn de/à qqch - préposition



## Pure_Yvesil

Ils ont choisi ce candidat pour....

remplir ce poste vacant
pourvoir ce poste vacant
pourvoir à ce poste vacant

Ces trois options sont-elles synonymes et valables?

Merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

remplir ce poste vacant  je n'utiliserais pas remplir pour un poste, je dirais plutôt occuper ce poste.

Il y a certainement une petite nuance entre pourvoir *à* un poste et pourvoir *un* poste, mais je ne saurais l'expliquer. Peut-être "pouvoir à" comporte-t-il l'idée de nécessité de pourvoir (c'est un poste stratégique) ?


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord avec PK pour "remplir un poste". On remplit une _fonction_ mais on occupe un poste.
Pour pourvoir, je dirais plutôt "pourvoir à" dans le cas où le candidat est choisi et "pourvoir" dans le cas où la personne occupe ce poste "d'elle-même" (selon contexte).
_Savoir pour prévoir afin de pourvoir ..._


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, c'est la troisième possibilité qui l'emporte nettement: je ne dirais pas couramment "afin de pourvoir ce poste vacant" (même si c'est grammaticalement correct).

Au sens transitif direct, et en rapport avec un poste ou un emploi, il me semble que c'est surtout l'usage passif qui prime: "des postes à pourvoir".


----------



## Nicomon

Plusieurs heures plus tard...

Contrairement à Chimel, je vote pour la deuxième solution. J'ai plusieurs postes à pourvoir. Ces postes sont vacants; je dois les pourvoir. 

Extrait du TLFI :


> _En partic._ [Le suj. désigne celui qui nomme à un poste ou celui qui occupe un poste] _*Pourvoir un poste*_. Faire qu'un poste soit occupé. _._


 Je dirais _pourvoir à_ dans ce contexte :


> _Empl. trans. indir._ *Pourvoir à qqc.*
> *1.* Faire ou fournir ce qui est exigé par (un besoin, une situation). Synon. _parer_. _Pourvoir aux besoins de qqn, aux frais de qqc_


----------



## Aoyama

> J'ai plusieurs postes à pourvoir. Ces postes sont vacants; je dois les pourvoir.


Sans problème.
La définition d'usage de "pourvoir à" est (évidemment) aussi correcte. On pourvoit à un poste, le poste est _pourvu ..._


----------



## Nicomon

Prenons cette phrase :

_Je pourvois aux besoins de personnel de l'entreprise en l'aidant à pourvoir ses postes vacants._ 

Je ne serais pas portée à dire « _à pourvoir à ses postes »._

Je ne dirais pas non plus  dans mon premier exemple « _je dois *y* pourvoir_ », mais plutôt (comme je l'ai écrit) _« *les *pourvoir »._ 
Donc pour moi - et cela n'engage que moi - c'est toujours _pourvoir_... tout court s'il est question de postes.


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour,
Je me demande, si le verbe "pourvoir" peut prendre un object direct: Pourvoir un équipement nécessaire. Ou bien il n'existe qu'une seule construction possible:
pourvoir qqn de qqch?
Merci.


----------



## IlEnAppert

A ce que je sache, ceci se dit, mais il manque un objet indirect dans votre phrase:

pourvoir qqn de qqch
pourvoir qqc de qqch

En plus, pourvoir un équipement me semble un peu bizarre.
Vous pourriez par exemple dire:

"On pourvoira l'équipe de football de maillots de sport."

ou

"Pourvoir un magasin de denrées, de marchandises, etc."

Le mot de pourvoir peut également se contruire transitivement indirect:

pourvoir à qqch. = faire ou fournir le nécessaire pour


J'espère avoir pu vous aider un peu


----------



## Aranjuez

Merci, IlEnAppert 
Mais si l'on utilise l'objet indirect, la préposition "de" forcément s'implique, non?  
=> pourvoir *qqn de qqch*
Si mon exemple avec "équipement" est maladroit, j'en peux inventer un autre:
cette section pourvoit des informations nécessaires...
Ça ne marcherait pas non plus?


----------



## IlEnAppert

A ce que je sache l'objet indirect est obligatoirement nécessaire en tout cas. Autrement, cela n'aurait pas trop de sens, d'un point de vue sémantique, je ne vois pas ce que l'on pourrait entendre par "pouvoir qqch."

On a par exemple la phrase:

"Il va au magasin de bricolage pour se pourvoir de bois" (= il va s'apporter du bois)

Il se peut que je sois trompé et qu'il y ait une construction alternative, mais à ma connaissance, il n'existe que la structure "pourvoir qqn./qqch. de qqch." ou bien "pourvoir à qqch." comme dit là-dessus.


Je vois en ce moment que dans le langage juridiciaire, il y a bien une construction qui ne prend qu'un objet direct:

"se pourvoir" = former un pourvoi (ce qui, en effet, n'a rien à voir avec ce que vous cherchez à exprimer par votre exemple, je crois)

Je me demande si vous ne pourriez peut-être pas employer le mot de fournir dans vos phrases: "fournir des informations, fournir de l'équipement (à qn)"


Merci


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Pourvoir_ ne signifie pas _fournir_, mais _munir_ ou _doter_ - le complément d'objet direct désigne ce (ou celui) qui reçoit (ou possède), pas ce qui est apporté !
Dans votre exemple, il faut utiliser _fournir_ et non _pourvoir_ :
_Cette section fournit les informations nécessaires_...


----------



## IlEnAppert

Toutefois, "pourvoir à" a, selon le Robert, le sens de "faire ou _fournir_ le nécesssaire pour". Mais, vous parliez probablement au sujet de "pourvoir qqn. de qqch." Le Robert me donne en plus "nantir" comme synonyme alors que je pense que ce mot-ci s'emploie surtout dans des contextes négatifs ou péjoratifs.

"On l'a nanti d'une médaille" ainsi qu'on dit "Les nantis"

En plus, je viens de regarder la définition de "fournir" donnée par le Robert:

"fournir qqn. de/en qqch." a le sens de "pourvoir qqn. de qqch.", exemple:

"C'est ce marchand qui nous fournit en produits d'entretien."

Cela ne fonctionne pas si telle est la structure: "fournir qqch. à qqn."

Ceci nous dit que "fournir" peut, dans certains cas, prendre le sens de "pourvoir".

Vous pourriez peut-être employer "livrer" comme synoyme, non en tout cas, mais il y a des situations où le verbe "livrer" conviendrait aussi bien que "fournir". Exemple:

"Cette usine nous fournit tous les produits dont nous avons besoin"

= "Cette usine nous livre tous les produits dont nous avons besoin"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Fournir_ peut se construire effectivement de deux manières :
_Fournir des munitions_ = procurer des munitions;
_Fournir une armée en munitions_ = procurer des munitions à une armée.
Mais si _pourvoir_ est analogue au _fournir_ de la deuxième forme, il ne peut cependant pas se construire comme la première forme.

Il faut noter par ailleurs que _pourvoir_ n'est pas "fournir à, procurer à, munir" au sens général, mais toujours dans le sens restreint de procurer _ce qui est nécessaire pour quelque chose_. Une voiture peut être pourvue en essence avant son départ, mais sera rarement pourvue d'un autocollant...


----------



## MasterPolish

Salut !

J’ai trouvé quatres sources qui donne l’info sur comment il faut utiliser le verbe pourvoir au sens de « nommer qqn titulaire d'un poste, charger qqn d’un poste ». Mais ils me semblent contradictoires, parce que les uns disent :

pourvoir *qqn de qqch*
pourvoir un homme d’un charge important
pourvoir des débiles des charges importants​pedant que les autres disent :

pourvoir *qqn à qqch*
pourvoir un homme à un office
pourvoir des débiles aux charges importants​
et aussi avec *par *?
(les examples sont les miens).

Comment l’utiliser ?
Sources: Larousse, CNRTL, Wiktionary, et des dicos bilingues chez moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut _pourvoir *à* qqch_ (p.ex.: _pourvoir *aux* besoins de ses enfants_), mais on ne peut pas _pourvoir qqn à qqch_ .  Il faut dire _pourvoir qqn *de* qqch_.

_pourvoir un homme *d'*une charge importante
pourvoir des débiles *de* charges importantes
pourvoir un homme *d'*un office_


----------



## MasterPolish

Merci beaucoup !


----------

